# Leavenworth Rides?



## Timbo27 (May 2, 2003)

I am going to Leavenworth WA for three days and would like to do some road rides. Light traffic preferable. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Chumstick*

A nice 40 mile loop. From the east end of Leavenworth take the Chumstick canyon up to Plain. From Plain continue on to Lake Wenatchee. There is a State Park there. From the State Park continue on the road until you get to the Junction with Hiway 2. Turn left and follow the river back down to Leavenworth. I do this ride a couple of times a year and never get tired of it. Hiway 2 can be pretty busy. If you can ride it in teh weekday hours it will be better. The scenery is great. I was just through there last weekend. You can easily add some more miles if you want.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I rode the Courage Classic last year and going over the Chumstick there was a Golden Retriever that came from nowhere and paced us for 2 or 3 miles to the little store on the bottom. I swear it was trying to leadout a couple of fast guys.


----------

